# Home Theater 2.1 bajo consumo



## Mark TLLZ (Dic 30, 2009)

Home Theater 2.1 bajo consumo

  Que tal compañeros, lo que pasa estas vacaciones de diciembre opte por hacer un sistema amplificador home Theater 2.1 que se me quemo hace tiempo, y recolecte información y circuitos para hacer lo siguiente.
  àSistema subwoofer (8w 8ohm)
  Hacer el sonido estéreo a mono (con resistencias)
  Filtro pasa bajos con tl071
  Pre-amplificador
  Amplificador con TDA2030
  àSistema de medio (5w 4ohm)
  TDA2003

  Pero el siguiente problema que me tope es el consumo de los TDA son casi de 3A cada uno para tan poca potencia de salida. Y me pregunto si me pueden mencionar circuitos integrados para audio, pero de bajo consumo. que el consumo ande entre 3 a 5A total.
  Y de hecho ya estaba haciendo el PCB pero me detuve por eso.
  Les dejo los ctos. Que estaba utilizando.


----------



## maton00 (Dic 30, 2009)

Hola mark  en el caso de los amplificadores necesariamente para tener "Altos volumenes de sonido" debes terner una fuente grande para un amplificador grande respetando el limite de tension y corriente si es que optas por circuitos integrados te recomendaria el tda2050 , o el tda7377 este ultimo no lo conosco pero comentan buenos resultados , para el tda2050 lee el datasheet, igual para el 7377 estos dos trabajan a la perfeccion con menos de de 30 volts  el amperaje segun tu veas los limites o restricciones del integrado, tambien te recomiendo que leeas el post de tecnideso acerca del sinclair z-30 este ultimo trabaja con transistores de potencia
suerte


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 30, 2009)

Mark TLLZ dijo:


> Pero el siguiente problema que me tope *es el consumo de los TDA son casi de 3A* cada uno para tan poca potencia de salida.



Y de donde sacás eso?
En tu esquema, estás alimentando el TDA2030 con +/-15V y con carga de 8 ohms. La potencia que vas a conseguir así es:
Prms = ((15V - 3V)^2)/(2*8ohms) = 9 Weficaces (o 18W de pico)
Y como te va a disipar el doble de eso, debido a que es clase AB y no se lo excita en el nivel de potencia óptimo tenes que Pampli= 2 * Prms = 18W y como P = V * I, entonces: I = Pampli / V = 18W / 30V = 0.6 Amp (y 1.2A de pico)
Estos consumos son en los casos mas desfavorables posibles, ya que nunca le vas a pegar a los 9W por que vas a escuchar pura distorsióny normalmente se escucha a 1/10 de esa potencia (y con parlantes eficientes, es muchísimo para una habitación promedio).
Como esto solo es cuestión de sacar la cuentas correctas, andá pensando en un trafo que te entregue cerca de 1 ampere por cada TDA que uses, y agregale otro ampere para compensar la caída de tensión del trafo a plena carga. Ponele 10000uF por rama a la fuente y date por satisfecho.

Saludos...y no leas esos post donde algunos hablan del consumo de los amplificadores, por que en el 99% de los casos, son fruto de su imaginación.

PD: No uses el TDA2003, no tiene la calidad de sonido del 2030 y lo estás poniendo en el rango de frecuencias donde la sensibilidad del oído es mayor.


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Dic 30, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> PD: No uses el TDA2003, no tiene la calidad de sonido del 2030 y lo estás poniendo en el rango de frecuencias donde la sensibilidad del oído es mayor.



cual es el cto que esta rango de frecuencia? el 2003 o 2030? 
de hecho estoy biendo que tienen filtros en la entrada los ctos, me recomiendan quitarcelo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 30, 2009)

Mark TLLZ dijo:


> cual es el cto que esta rango de frecuencia? el 2003 o 2030?
> de hecho estoy biendo que tienen filtros en la entrada los ctos, me recomiendan quitarcelo?



Te recomiendo que uses el TDA2030 para todo. En configuración simple para los satélites y en puente para el subwoofer. Hay un hilo de mnicolau donde están ambos PCB listos para que los uses.
Y los filtros tenés que dejarlos, ya que tenés que separar las frecuencias que van a cada parlante.


----------

